# Backpacks: What do You Use?



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,
The zipper on my old Cabelas brand backpack failed me on my recent Elk hunting excursion (wasn't overly fond of it anyway). So I find myself in the market for a new pack. I already have the Reactor Badlands pack, and like their warrenty. And I like what I've seen in the commerials, and on their website, for the Eberlestock packs. What other ones should I be looking at before making a decision? 
I'm looking for a pack to carry my gear before I make the shot and carry meat after. Both for bow hunts and gun.

What do/have you used that you like?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use the Eberlestock X1. It does the job for me for deer and coyote calling. Carries a rifle very well! I don't know how much meat it would carry though. Might be better options for that.

In the Outdoor Gear Forum, one of the first posts was on packs. Here is a link to that post. I know one guy mentioned a Badlands pack that may fit your needs.

viewtopic.php?f=101&t=64441

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link. The Eberlestock that I'm hoping someone can weight in on is any of the Just One series of packs. I'm thinking that the expandable compartment might be the ticket for the needs i'm looking to fill with a new pack. 
Fallguy, you mentioned a bipod in the scabbard...was that a harris style one? was the gun still easy to get out quick with that on?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nope I learned the hard way to not buy a Shooter's Ridge Bipod. :******: Buy a Harris LOL.

But yes, even with the bipod the rifle goes in and out fine.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Barebackjack turned me onto the Eberlestock Blue Widow....one of the best, most versatile packs out there.

I should take pictures for you of my new set up. Later on tonight I will and post a few up. It's similar to the Just One series. I bought the Butt Bucket for carrying a bow, and the A2LS scabbard for rifle. The A2LS is the scabbard you want for a little bigger rifle. Its a tight fit with my rifle, Rem varmint brrl, bipod, 50mm obj scope with turrets, but it does work.

With the butt bucket, scabbard, and spike duffel, I don't think there is a far more versatile set up out there. It makes a good day pack, or can be used for a 3 night trip, bow or rifle.

I used to use a Badlands Superday. It was a decent day pack for either bow or rifle, but put a heavy load in her, and it really sucked.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Can't seem to find my digital camera, but it you haven't already, check out the video in the link. They show more than I ever could. The thing that differs with this pack compared to the J1 is it doesn't come with a built in gun scabbard. Nice for bow hunting since you don't have to carry it around, but it does cost some extra $$$.

http://www.eberlestock.com/JP9%20Blue%20Widow.htm


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

For carrying your gear and then meat out you might want to go to the very best in my opinion - Mystery Ranch Backpacks out of Bozeman, Mt.. They are a bit on the pricey side but will haul more than you can lift and are almost indestructible. I've seen one of my sons pack out 125# of boned elk meat along with his gear and rifle. The owner of Mystery used to have Dana Packs I believe, sold out, waited out his non-compete time and came out with his new company and design.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

The more I look at packs the more I'm thinking that if I went with the badlands pack I'd end up getting the OX. I think I'd want 4000+ cu. inches, the 4500 looks like you can't remove the portion directly behind your head, which I wouldn't like.

Does anyone have experience with the 4500 who could confirm or refute that?
Anyone have an Ox?
How about the 2010 or newer Sitka Bivvy 45? That one definately has me interested too.

I looked at the Mystery Ranch ones, but the price tag scaried me a little considering that it isn't something that I'll be using all of the time.

Adam, thanks for the info on the scabbard size. I don't have a bull barrel, but it is a 26 incher, and cosidering it's a RUM I'll eventually have to replace it and I was leaning towards a 28-30" range for my next one. 50mm Obj. on the scope, harris bipod, H-S sporter?? (don't remember model right off) stock. Maybe I'd be better off not get one with a built in scabbard if it isn't going to fit my gun. I had been leaning towards the Dragonfly since I saw a review saying that the way it's built that it'll take the heaviest loads (42 seconds in on the link below) of the Just One Family of packs (which i believe includes the Just One, Dragonfly, and Blue Widow).


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

CoyotieKiller said:


> The more I look at packs the more I'm thinking that if I went with the badlands pack I'd end up getting the OX. I think I'd want 4000+ cu. inches, the 4500 looks like you can't remove the portion directly behind your head, which I wouldn't like.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the 4500 who could confirm or refute that?
> Anyone have an Ox?
> ...


The Eberlestock Dragonfly is the exact same pack as the Blue Widow. Only difference is it comes with the scabbard, the blue widow you have to purchase it separately. The Blue Widow was designed primarily for bowhunters (who dont need a rifle scabbard). But you can still add it on later if you want.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Still using my old early 1970's vintage Kelty. Updated the harness a couple of times over the years. Patched and finally replaced the cloth part due to wearing out. The frame still works just fine. Has been on weekenders to 35 day expeditions and has never failed yet.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Bareback- I believe you're right about the blue widow being the same. Maybe that youtube video was made before they came out with the Blue Widow...who knows. It would be nice to be able to not carry around the scabbard while I'm bow hunting. The Blue Widow with the A2LS scabbard ( the one they recommend for big scopes and bipods) would only cost 20 bucks more than the Dragonfly. In the long run it might be worth it, and fit my gun better. 
I think I'll email them and see if the built in scabbard on the Dragonfly is big enough for a bipod and 50mm scope.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If I want good Mexican food.....I go to Carbonaros in Nevis.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

lol, I'll keep that in mind!

PS, I think you may have clicked the wrong link.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Between Friday and Saturday I put on about 15 miles with the Blue Widow, loaded to 38lbs (rifle, spotter, water, gear). It worked out well. It took some trial and error to get the pack to fit me properly, but once I figured it out, it became pretty comfortable. I will say, that A2LS could be a little bigger. Even if all I had was a sporter weight rifle, I'd still buy the A2LS scabbard. The only way to get my rifle in it is to have all compression straps unbuckled. Not that big of a deal, however. If you didn't have a bipod on the rifle it'd go in no problem.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I use either the Badlands Superday Pack or the Eberlestock Gunslinger. The Superday fits me very well, but the Gunslinger is more versatile. I would really like to try one of these though; http://www.mysteryranch.com/hunting/day ... ewcab-pack


----------

